# WTT: 2007 585 Pro Team Size Medium for a Small 585 Optimum



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

Sold it, so now I can buy an Elle for my wife.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi,

FWIW there's a 2008 585 Ultra (Small) for sale on Craigslist locally. I have no knowledge of the seller or any info other than having seen the ad posted. 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/1630108603.html


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!


----------

